# HELP!!!!! need a new psu



## impactedmind (Jul 30, 2012)

hey guys pls help me out.. I'm one of those who got fooled by the local computer dealer who gave me a crappy psu ( iball lpe223-400 )

I need a new psu asap
My system details are

cpu       AMD Phenome X2 550 black edition 3.1 ghz

MOBO    Asus M2N68-Am plus

            Kingston 2gb ddr2 ram

GPU       Nvidia Geforce 9600 GT 512 mb ram

PSU       I ball LPE 223-400

Screen resolution 1600x900

Now my budget is around 3k
Pls suggest me a good and reliable psu which i can use in the future too.
PS: I use my computer only for routine functions and gaming (not like intense gamers like sli and all )


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 30, 2012)

You weren't fooled by Dealer and most dealers don't know the importance of PSU, so they stock the cheapest which works just fine.

Get Corsair CX 430 v2 from theitwares.com .It's sufficient.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jul 30, 2012)

Cx430 or vs450. Both are gud. Get any of the corsair unit, and you will be fine.


----------



## impactedmind (Jul 30, 2012)

thank you very much..

Can i use these psus if i need to upgrade my system with a new gpu and cpu..
i mean somes newer gpus need more power plus they have external connectors too...

So will they suffice...


----------



## Myth (Jul 30, 2012)

You might want to mention these gpus and whichever new cpu you plan on purchasing.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 30, 2012)

impactedmind said:


> thank you very much..
> 
> Can i use these psus if i need to upgrade my system with a new gpu and cpu..
> i mean somes newer gpus need more power plus they have external connectors too...
> ...



New GPU and CPU are becoming more and more power efficient. After 3-4 years, a 400W PSU would be overkill for 1lac rig.

So, depending on your budget, it's more than ok.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 30, 2012)

Get Corsair CX-500v2 for 3.3k.


----------



## impactedmind (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you guys,
So finally which should i go for 

Corsair cx 430v2 or corsair vs450 (which i read is a regional model) or corsair cx 500 v2


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 31, 2012)

cx430v2 or cx500v2.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 31, 2012)

The one which your budget allows. Get anyone of them.


----------

